# 3 squirrel with the LBS!



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Got out today for a few hrs on a squirrel hunt up the hill with the LBS.. killed these 3 gray squirrel with 8mm steel and .55 white bsb tapered 20/15 .. cant wait to cook them up !
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Bbqed squirrel


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks delicious. Give my best to your family


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Nice shooting, are you shooting short draw or butterfly?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very good brother! I would think that the 8mm passed right through those. Nice shootn my friend!!


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Good shooting as always bro 😎


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Well done! Enjoy the feast.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

nothing beats a good hunt 🎯


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice bag 👌


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

hoggy said:


> Bbqed squirrel


Cant beat it! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Looks delicious. Give my best to your family


Thank you! I sure will you do the same buddy! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Slingshot28 said:


> Nice shooting, are you shooting short draw or butterfly?


Thanks alot! This time I am shooting cheek anchor 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Very good brother! I would think that the 8mm passed right through those. Nice shootn my friend!!


Thanks a million brother! I believe 2 of them did pass clean through! I found one inside when I opened it up was lodged in the neck .. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Portboy said:


> Good shooting as always bro


Thanks alot bro! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

202 said:


> Nice shooting!


Thank you very much! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Karloshi said:


> Well done! Enjoy the feast.


Thank you!! And sure will 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

andypandy1 said:


> nothing beats a good hunt


Agree Andy!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

bingo said:


> Nice bag


Thank alot man!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice 👍


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

shooter452 said:


> Nice


Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Dang ! Y'all got some fat squirelss ovver there in NM,Good shooting brother


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

skarrd said:


> Dang ! Y'all got some fat squirelss ovver there in NM,Good shooting brother


Thanks brother!! Yes we sure do grow em big here!! Good eating no doubt! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

